# Gloria ; Blue Colourpoint Persian 6 yrs old: and Donna; Silver Tabby Maine Coon 3 yrs



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*

Gloria ; Blue Colourpoint Persian 6 yrs old: and Donna; Silver Tabby Maine Coon 3 yrs old. These beautiful pair Must stay together 
Their owner has gone in to hospital and is unable to look after them anymore. They are both neutered microchipped and had their 1st vaccination but will need another in 3 weeks time. We have had to shave Gloria in place and she has some scarring on her eye from untreated ulcers but they are all healed and have been checked by our vets





If you are interested in homing them please contact Patsy at Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]

Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about then from the Animal Lifeline UK Team*

Gloria ; Blue Colourpoint Persian 6 yrs old: and Donna; Silver Tabby Maine Coon 3 yrs old


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Kelly, has the breeder of the blue CP been contacted? i know of very few CP breeders who wouldn't want to help with a rehome of one of their cats.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they are both so very very pretty, i am sure a loving home will be found for these to lovely ladies._


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I just hope the breeder is involved if pedigree papers have been handed over. not sure of Rushton's policy, but I'd be livid if one of my CPs was handed in and I wasn't told.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

How sad that they have ended up in rescue. I hope the breeder can be contacted or new homes found asap.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't know to be honest but I do know that a lot of breeders contact RPR if they can no longer take care of their cats as they know that they will find the best home for them
We get asked by a lot of breeders to n the past.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Absolutely, and I do admire the work that RPR do and have no doubt they find the best homes for the cats. I have wondered for some time though whether they inform the breeders when a new pedigree comes in, as I know most of their cats have papers. Would be nice to think that was a two way street. Any chance anyone can find out?


----------

